# Robopetz!!



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Come out, come out where ever you are!!
I know you're busy with this new job thing and all, BUT I'm going through Phoebe pics withdrawal!! I was hoping she'd have a new Easter diaper!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Send him a PM. He'll respond. Lol


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hes been very quiet lately


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Really he's fine. Just needed some time off to get the job done and make some cash while the opportunity exists. PM him! He'll tell you himself. Lol


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm glad to know he's alright. I remember him saying he's working. 

But geeze o'pete, work faster man!! We miss you around here


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I told him to make an appearance. Lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Awwww... Y'all are too cute! I'm here, sorry I HAD to take a break. Pheobie photos to come. =)

Btw did I miss anything whilst being away?!... Lol


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Hmmmm......not really. Just lots of new members, baby chick pics, new coops, and some bickering banter amongst the Buckeye breeders. But most of that got deleted anyway, so forget I mentioned it. Other than that, just happy chicken tenders.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome back, my friend.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

welcome back.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Yea!!!! Robo is back! We need pics!!!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to see you diving back in robo!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

InnKeeper said:


> Hmmmm......not really. Just lots of new members, baby chick pics, new coops, and some bickering banter amongst the Buckeye breeders. But most of that got deleted anyway, so forget I mentioned it. Other than that, just happy chicken tenders.


Awwww, I missed the bickering!! Oh well, maybe I'll get in on the next one. Hey Robopetz!!! Good to have you flocking back around again!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks all! Shux I missed some action huh!?... Hahaha I will post pics so keep on the look out.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh o! By the looks of Robopetz Aviatar, he got another pet!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Oh o! By the looks of Robopetz Aviatar, he got another pet!


I thought the same thing!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome back! Hey, I hatched some chicks! 27 out of 29 hatched!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Oh o! By the looks of Robopetz Aviatar, he got another pet!


Lol no. This is Quin our ferret that we had when I was in KY. I sure do miss the lil guy.



kahiltna_flock said:


> Welcome back! Hey, I hatched some chicks! 27 out of 29 hatched!


Oh good, these are the quails?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Lol no. This is Quin our ferret that we had when I was in KY. I sure do miss the lil guy.
> 
> Oh good, these are the quails?


No quail, just some barnyard mixed chickens. Exciting thing is 3 are frizzles


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my! 3 of them? Send one my way pls, Pheobie will love you. Haha any pics of them?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I took some with my 'real' camera. Just need to dump the card to my computer. Soon....


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

The last one was my last to hatch, still a bit smaller than the rest. Otis's feathers are just starting to come in and curl.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Just beautiful! I am so jealous, hahahaha. They have names yet?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> The last one was my last to hatch, still a bit smaller than the rest. Otis's feathers are just starting to come in and curl.


I really need to double check auto correct before hitting send...Otis, no. And it's feathers...geeze


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Just beautiful! I am so jealous, hahahaha. They have names yet?


My kids have. They call the first one goggles since it looks like its wearing goggles. The yellow one I think is an americauna/frizzle cross. We were calling her piglet cause she has such fat little cheeks. The last one we just call runt for now. Waiting on personalities and seeing if they are boys or girls for permanent names.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> 7428[/atta


Adorable chicks!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> My kids have. They call the first one goggles since it looks like its wearing goggles. The yellow one I think is an americauna/frizzle cross. We were calling her piglet cause she has such fat little cheeks. The last one we just call runt for now. Waiting on personalities and seeing if they are boys or girls for permanent names.


I live them all! Piglet does fluffy cheeks, so cute!


----------

